# Farmhouse Nr Blanchland, Northumberland, June 2011



## tattooed (Sep 12, 2011)

Visited with the Mrs and dougbrown. Lovely old farmhouse, shame it has been trashed!



































































Thanks for having a look


----------



## dougbrown (Sep 13, 2011)

forgot about theses ones. great pics again looking forward to the next trip


----------



## krela (Sep 13, 2011)

You have great composition.


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

dougbrown said:


> forgot about theses ones. great pics again looking forward to the next trip



Sure thing man...... This weekend!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

yes its trashed but still got some nice shots well done


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> yes its trashed but still got some nice shots well done



Thanks very much.......... Appreciated!


----------



## highcannons (Sep 14, 2011)

It may be trashed but great pictures, like the 30's fireplace. Thanks


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2011)

Nicely Photographed, Thanks.


----------



## johno23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely old place and great pics

At least it looks like natural decay instead of the usual "chav"demolition we so regularly encounter


----------

